#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Oprecht gezocht naar een prinses met een hart van goud :)

## Mr-Imaan786

*Salam, mar7ba & welkom!

* Ik ben een oprechte, eerlijke en aantrekkelijke man. Ik ben open en heb een groot gevoel voor humor. Ik lach graag en ik ga graag om met mensen die graag lol hebben en zichzelf en het leven niet al te serieus nemen. Ik hou van een goed gesprek (ben ik goed in!), goed boek of een leuke spannende film! (bij voorkeur met een speciaal iemand, zoals jij). Over mezelf: Ik verzorg mezelf goed. alles op een rijtje hamdl, ik ben romantisch en gepassioneerd. Ik kan goed luisteren en ik ben trouw in vriendschappen. Ik hecht veel waarde aan trouw, eerlijkheid en vertrouwen. Ik hou van verrassingen. Ik ben positief ingesteld en dat zoek ik ook in een toekomstige partner. Ik geloof dat echte liefde magisch is en ik ben op zoek naar die ene vrouw bij wie ik dat magische gevoel krijg. 

Ik zoek een vrouw die mijn beste maatje wil zijn, voor de rest van ons leven. Je bent leuk, intelligent en zorgt goed voor jezelf. Je hebt lol en maakt plezier maar je weet ook wanneer je serieus moet zijn. Je bent warm, romantisch, gepassioneerd, trouw, eerlijk en je houd van een lolletje. Ik hou van vrouwen die zichzelf durven zijn. Je weet wat je wilt en je stopt niet voor je het hebt. Je bent goed in wat je doet en je hebt een sterk karakter. Je moet wel een gevoelige kant hebben en niet bang zijn om te huilen. Tenslotte ben ik er om je tranen weg te zoenen en misschien met je mee te huilen. Maar je moet vooral graag lachen en volop in het leven staan. Je wilt een man die je beschermt, in plaats van je overheerst toch??

Leeftijd, afkomst en het verleden is niet belangrijk. Iedereen verdient een kans!

Heb ik je interesse gewekt? Waar wacht je nog op! Stuur me gauw een PM en wellicht totzo! 

*Liefs*

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

uppppss

----------


## safiya33

Goede avond mr Imaan. Ik zag jouw oproepje voorbij komen en dacht why not? Niet geschoten is altijd mis zegt men.. Ik moet zeggen dat ik onder de indruk ben van jouw profiel. Ook ik zal een korte omschrijving geven van mezelf. Ik ben van oorsprong ook Berbers. Ik ben 1.69. Lang, slank, heb donker haar. Donkere ogen, aantrekkelijk. Houd van reizen, sporten, winkelen Haha. Welke dame houdt er nou niet van🙄. 
Ik sta positief in het leven. Ben erg lief, zorgzaam, ben een true familie mens. Houd van gezelligheid. Lachen. Kan genieten van de kleine dingen in het leven. Zo thats me in een noten dop. Mocht mijn bericht interesse in jou hebben opgewekt, schroom niet en laat een bericht achter and who knows..

Liefs S.

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Uppp...

----------


## Nadoria_

> *Salam, mar7ba & welkom!
> 
> * Ik ben een oprechte, eerlijke en aantrekkelijke man. Ik ben open en heb een groot gevoel voor humor. Ik lach graag en ik ga graag om met mensen die graag lol hebben en zichzelf en het leven niet al te serieus nemen. Ik hou van een goed gesprek (ben ik goed in!), goed boek of een leuke spannende film! (bij voorkeur met een speciaal iemand, zoals jij). Over mezelf: Ik verzorg mezelf goed. alles op een rijtje hamdl, ik ben romantisch en gepassioneerd. Ik kan goed luisteren en ik ben trouw in vriendschappen. Ik hecht veel waarde aan trouw, eerlijkheid en vertrouwen. Ik hou van verrassingen. Ik ben positief ingesteld en dat zoek ik ook in een toekomstige partner. Ik geloof dat echte liefde magisch is en ik ben op zoek naar die ene vrouw bij wie ik dat magische gevoel krijg. 
> 
> Ik zoek een vrouw die mijn beste maatje wil zijn, voor de rest van ons leven. Je bent leuk, intelligent en zorgt goed voor jezelf. Je hebt lol en maakt plezier maar je weet ook wanneer je serieus moet zijn. Je bent warm, romantisch, gepassioneerd, trouw, eerlijk en je houd van een lolletje. Ik hou van vrouwen die zichzelf durven zijn. Je weet wat je wilt en je stopt niet voor je het hebt. Je bent goed in wat je doet en je hebt een sterk karakter. Je moet wel een gevoelige kant hebben en niet bang zijn om te huilen. Tenslotte ben ik er om je tranen weg te zoenen en misschien met je mee te huilen. Maar je moet vooral graag lachen en volop in het leven staan. Je wilt een man die je beschermt, in plaats van je overheerst toch??
> 
> Leeftijd, afkomst en het verleden is niet belangrijk. Iedereen verdient een kans!
> 
> Heb ik je interesse gewekt? Waar wacht je nog op! Stuur me gauw een PM en wellicht totzo! 
> ...


Salaam Jongeman, 

Na het lezen van jou bericht zie ik een aantal raakvlakken.. waardoor ik nieuwsgierig ben naar jou als persoon. Als je nog vrijgezel bent wil ik de kans aangaan. Maar vraag me wel af hoe oud jij bent? 

Wellicht hoor ik van je. 

Wsm

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Upppp  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

uppssss

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

upppp

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

upppp

----------

